
Promiscuous title #1: Vice president - peter123
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1921-promiscuous-title-1-vice-president
======
yan
The trend of making businesses feel way more important than they really are
doesn't stop at job descriptions. It touches everything from marketing
documentation, to product titles, to physical buildings, to new actual words.

I feel if business didn't spend so much time puffing their chest and get lost
in overhead, they'd get far more done. I never understood the business
culture, and I guess I never will.

On one hand, this all seems inane, on the other it might be like dating. Some
people might complain that human dating ritual is silly and we should just be
frank with each other and eliminate all the chasing. However, the superfluous
elements of human interaction exist because it really does make sense in an
indirect way. (Human feelings aren't binary).

